# LED tail/brake light project (dual intensity)



## nickmo (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a project that I need some help with. I want to integrate some high intensity led's in to the tail section of my cafe tail section and have them act as both brake and tail lights. I found a pigtail that would work, but it has no specs on the sizes of resistors used. It's this one:

http://www.chromeglow.com/catalog.asp?prodid=520657

I assume I could make one myself but I'm not sure exactly how it's layed out. Anyone know how I can do this?


----------



## jason 77 (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you checked out (azdave) dave's circuit at hidplanet.com? 

His boards allow you to dim the running lights using a PWM in his circuit?

http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51766&highlight=pwm


----------

